# the greatest thoroughbred of all time...who?



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

just wondering what peoples opinions are on who would make the greatest thoroughbred of all time and why 

for me it is a toss up between war admiral and phar lap. phar lap was a huge, gentle horse with a huge heart who would have gone on to win a lot more races. even when the AJC imposed ridiculous weights on him he still got his head over the line first every time. what a champ!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I honestly don't know. I have a model horse of Man o' War and i just find his build amazing. I know Secretariat won a race by a lot of lengths, don't remember how much though.

And i loved the Seabiscuit movie. I thought he really grew into the race Red thought he would be, and he overcame a break that vets thought would end his career. War Admiral was a highly impressive horse too, he just had this presence that really wowed me (both of those are just based off the book and movie, i never really was into horse racing)

I didn't vote because i didn't know which one to choose.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I voted for Seabiscuit cause he has always been my favoreite lol I love the movie was was a little horse but he has the biggest heart for is passion in racing  and ovecoming that leg injury he had was just amazing!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

just for fun & further education, i thought i would add some links to some videos on some of the horses 

*pharlap* - the first one is from the phar lap movie. although its not actually him they went to great lengths to portray pharlap and the experiences of the people who knew him as close as they could to exactly how it happened. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U44BWSnJ5zU

agua caliente handicap 1932 - this was right up there with one of the best races he ever ran. he won others by a bigger margin but he was under extreme stress when running the race. he had come into a climate that he just wasnt used to and was suffering terribly in the heat. the hard ground also played a part in the painful hoof injury he carried through that race. what you cant see on camera is near the end of the race the bandaging has come loose and he is bleeding quite badly. poor pharlap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bROtR5ivyZw&feature=related

melbourne cup 1930 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkppKT4-yI8&feature=related

just some randoms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8N-m6BMfmk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH8The5mycY&feature=related

man o' war - i wasnt able to find a whole lot on man o' war himself bt he will pop up here and there in some other videos im sure 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmGcgrxmy4Y&NR=1

war admiral - what i like about this horse is that even though some say that he wasnt as great as his father, man o' war, you barely ever see the whip touch his side 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htCUUTk6vT4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc08axG0XPI&feature=related

secretariat - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsvXfnPeHw8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNHJkz5K6uk&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huOmZH3G-Dc&feature=related

seabiscuit - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVT2MPNCqgM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTgCJDefFrE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR4mkrmuTzs&feature=related

ruffian - another horse often spared the whip 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga50lpOMEus&feature=related

and the great match - this is beautiful and touching and if yo dont look at any of the other videos today you have to at least watch this one  its a tribute type video montage of the race. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGFswkcfqaA&feature=related

carbine - i cant find anything on this horse 

i hope you enjoy them


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I voted Pharlap!  Amazing horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My favorite was Native Dancer. But that isnt an option lol


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Can I write in a vote for John Henry or Barbaro ?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, Barbaro should be in there lol, I thought that too.


----------



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

buckaroo2010 said:


> I voted for Seabiscuit cause he has always been my favoreite lol I love the movie was was a little horse but he has the biggest heart for is passion in racing  and ovecoming that leg injury he had was just amazing!


I agree i voted for seabiscuit


----------



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

I just wondered if any of you ever have heard the name of "Kincsem" when talking about tb-s, and what do you know of her. 

Because I think she was the greatest tb of the world. I don't know by which criterias do you mean the "greatest". Kincsem started on 54 galopp races in 5 countries and won all of them. She never has been second or third, always first. *No horse ever have beaten her. *So I think it's the greatest result tb ever did in her life.


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Id give anything to ride Man O War just ONCE...Sounds silly but, Id close my eyes the whole time and just "feel" the run...wow In my dreams i guess...lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I say Man o' war and then maybe seabiscuit, who i believe was actually related to man o' war... I used to be a big TB buff... of course, Ruffian has a pretty neat story, and then there was a mare, what was her name? something about coal....


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

IMO...Man o war, reason why is my mare is a man o war girl, her dam is full sisiter to seabiscuit, sire by hard tack who is by Man O War. He was the highest money winner of his time and I still say he is better than secretariat. But thats my opinion,....and im right lol!! Only joking, sooo many arguments go on about this subject.  Man o War is best lol. Now if your talking world wide, cos thats just in the US, I say Redrum for a steeple chaser, Shergar or Desert Orchid.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ruffian, hands down. I don't think there has been a horse since her that has had half as much heart as that gorgeous girl!


----------



## ShadowFox (May 2, 2008)

totally agree! Ruffian hands down!
But you forgot AFFIRMED!!!
My horse chandler...that was his father...he's NOT a racehorse though!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I had to go with Ruffian.
That filly was amazing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think Pharlap by far was the greatest. Anyone seen the old movie made about him and his story? I think just because of the economy at the time the story happened and what he went thru is truely amazing.
I don't think I have seen this movie once without ending up in tears.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

lol i want phar lap AND ruffian! they were both def. the best race horses of all time


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

Secretariat hands down!  He won The Triple Crown and set new track records for The Kentucky Derby and The Preakness and a new world record for The Belmont. 2 of those records are still standing.

At 2 years old he was the first horse to be honored as Horse of the Year... and only one horse since then has been given the title as a 2 year old.

He won The Belmont by a stunning 31 lengths!!! Most races he ran he set new records...

He has always been my favorite and I wish I could have seen him! I get chills when I watch him race in The Belmont...


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

luv secretariat...


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Was tempted to go Carbine, but went Phar Lap instead. Carbine might have been the greatest _sire_ of all time...

No mention of Makybe Diva or Zenyetta?? Hard to choose only a few I guess!


----------



## JazperTheEventer (Jan 31, 2011)

An autopsy on Secratariat after his death showed his heart was 21lb, a normal horse heart is 7lb. His heart was so big he was the only horse that got faster and faster as the race went on. He is definetly the best! The movie doesnt show that well.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Seabiscuit.. He was the underdog who just kicked ***! I love underdog stories.. Secretariat was good too but he was bred to win unlike seabiscuit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i voted for phar lap!!! best race horse EVER


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I really had a difficult time of it trying to pick the one I thought was the greatest. I was/am torn between Pharlap, Secretariat and Barbaro. I watched the youtube video of Pharlap and was reminded of how galant and awesome he was on the track, as were the others too. I did vote for Pharlap in the end, but my heart belongs to them all.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Man o' War.  
He's always been my favorite horse. Period.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Well Smarty Jones is my favorite, but since he isnt on there, i got with Ruffian!!

VB


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I really like Native Dancer and I liked Eight Belles but that was a tragic story, but I still think she would have gone extremely far in her racing career. I picked Secretariat because I really liked him, and he has a great story. =)


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

I love Secretariat. That horse is amazing.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I honestly couldn't tell you who i think is the best because i don't know a lot about racing...but i'm going to write in a vote for Alydar, simply because he is my Bella's(alyrunj) grand-sire lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Secretariat..hands down..loved Barbro too though..recent favorite has to be Zenyatta..


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

This is far too small of a list to choose from really...


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Seabiscuit, all the way


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

justjump said:


> Seabiscuit.. He was the underdog who just kicked ***! I love underdog stories.. Secretariat was good too but he was bred to win unlike seabiscuit
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, Seabiscuit WAS bred to win :wink: His sire, Hard Tack, had some of the best bloodlines that racing could offer for the time. Sure, his dam didn't have the best lines, but what his sire had on his side overcame that. Seabiscuit was so unique because it took a certain person to understand him correctly.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> This is far too small of a list to choose from really...



Very true because the greatest TB IS Northern Dancer.

Not only through his races but also through his breeding. Virtually ALL present day TB's have his blood in their pedigree and it was noted on the breeders classic a few years back EVERY TB in that race had his blood close up.

But to top it off he produced offspring that raced and won just about every top international race in virtually every other country outside of North America. His male offspring themselves were top producing INTERNATIONAL stallions and he was also able to produce through is daughters also.

His stud fee when he was getting older was $250,000 for ONE JUMP only with NO guarantees...and people paid it.

NO stallion has topped him in so many areas.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Race horse? Then Secretariat. 

Sire? Of those listed, Man O'War.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think that one can fairly name a horse the "greatest thoroughbred", because two factors are involved: 1. the physical stamina & speed 2. the more elusive will to win/true grit/emotional heart.

For physical superiority, Secretariat, with his 22 lb physical heart, enabling him to outrun & outdistance any horse.

For true grit, Sham, the horse who was Secretariat's rival in all three Triple Crown races, surely is a contender. He gave his all, three times, against the impossible-to-beat.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Northern said:


> I don't think that one can fairly name a horse the "greatest thoroughbred", because two factors are involved: 1. the physical stamina & speed 2. the more elusive will to win/true grit/emotional heart.
> 
> For physical superiority, Secretariat, with his 22 lb physical heart, enabling him to outrun & outdistance any horse.
> 
> For true grit, Sham, the horse who was Secretariat's rival in all three Triple Crown races, surely is a contender. He gave his all, three times, against the impossible-to-beat.


He also beat the previous record in most of the races he ran with Secretariat.

My favourite is Ruffian. Next would be Eight Belles and Zenyatta. I think it's because they remind me of Ruffian .


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

I went with Secretariat after seeing this video:






Once this horse took off he was gone and weather in the Disney movie or in live video I find him impressive to watch. I give sham major props for staying with him so long, but seeing that after staying with secretariat for so long he drops to last it makes me wonder if the movie is right in saying that Shams owners ran him up front with Secretariat to try to wear him down, and it just didn't work. Makes me feel bad for Sham I think he could have had a better place if they hadn't tried to run him up front and run hard the whole time. He easily could have had 2nd (which I know usually doesn't matter) If they hadn't run him so hard straight out of the gate.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

daroczy said:


> I just wondered if any of you ever have heard the name of "Kincsem" when talking about tb-s, and what do you know of her.
> 
> Because I think she was the greatest tb of the world. I don't know by which criterias do you mean the "greatest". Kincsem started on 54 galopp races in 5 countries and won all of them. She never has been second or third, always first. *No horse ever have beaten her. *So I think it's the greatest result tb ever did in her life.


yes i do know of her and she's UNREAL.

for secretariat, read SI's article Pure Heart by Willie Nack.

and for heart, i vote Dark Secret....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Secret_(horse)

he actually in his retirement race broke his leg several furlongs BEFORE the finish line. stumbled, lost the lead. got up and despite his jockey trying to pull him up, he regained the lead and won the race. on a shattered leg. 4 strides after the wire, he collapsed, never to rise again. THAT is heart.


----------

